# Mystery Skin Problem - Hair loss, scabby skin



## goldenman (Jul 27, 2012)

Hi All-

We recently discovered some issues with our dog's skin. They seemed to have popped up in the last few days and we, nor the vet, can figure out what is going on. The dog is on thyroid medicine regularly and phenobarbytol for seizures. I applied Frontline (which he's always been on) early this week (before discovering the problem) and gave him a heartworm pill like I do every month. The areas are all along his back and sides and don't go onto his stomach or face. The large circular area shown in the one picture is approximately where I applied the Frontline. 

Does anyone have any idea what we're looking at here and how to deal with it? We've got an appointment with a dermatologist, but that's not for another week and a half.

Any ideas would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks.


----------



## Nuclear_Glitter (Jun 20, 2012)

I am by no means a medical expert, at all. 

I would suggest washing your dog in some dawn dish soap (original) though, in case it came in contact with anything you're unaware of that can be irritating its skin. 

Some of the stuff looks like "flea dirt" but I highly doubt it's that. Perhaps the dog has developed an allergy to one of the medications it's on, or the frontline. 

Good luck! I hope you get some answers.


----------



## mrslloyd09 (Jul 12, 2009)

One of my good friend's cats had similar hairloss after a bad reaction to a flea treatment. Perhaps there's a possible drug interaction going on.


----------



## crodarte (Sep 16, 2012)

Hello, 
I was wondering if this is a Corgi???
Thanks
Crodarte


----------



## pamam (Sep 17, 2012)

My sister's dog had bad skin problems and lost most of her hair and it wont grow back said the vet. Her problem came bacause of all the crap the dog food manufactures put in the food, specially corn related fillers. My sister started making the dog's food herself and the problem went away but her hair did not grow back. we don't use any of the bulk dog foods because they are mostly that (bulk fillers). A lot of them are also made in China now that stuff is really rotten. I think Blue Buffalo is the best that you can buy. My wife makes our dog's food from potatoes, yams, 2 or 3 vegetables, chicken, ground beef, or ground turkey. We store it in the refrigerator and or freezer.

Mel


----------



## spotted nikes (Feb 7, 2008)

Nuclear_Glitter said:


> I am by no means a medical expert, at all.
> 
> I would suggest washing your dog in some dawn dish soap (original) though, in case it came in contact with anything you're unaware of that can be irritating its skin.
> 
> ...


Ditto the washing with Dawn. looks like a reaction to the Frontline.


----------



## pamam (Sep 17, 2012)

Why not check with your vet.
Mel


----------



## alanwilliams (Sep 24, 2012)

By the time now you must had your appointment with dermatologist. It looks to me like your dog has some sensitivity towards particular food or medication and hence hes got allergy from that. Check with the eating habits and medication you gave in past few days to your pet. You might get the answer.


----------

